# about older 5.1 receivers (Toslink)



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I am curious, I have a Technics receiver that has 3 toslink (DVD, CD, TV) inputs.
I was wondering if anyone know it is typical for the tape rec out RCA jack to have the toslink converted to analog (maybe not 5.1, but PCM 2.0 to Stereo?), so I can feed it to another even old analog receiver near by.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

It's definitely not "typical" for that type of a connection because there is a lot involved in converting the digital signal (toslink) to analog (RCA) requiring an expensive D-A converter. Your question was a bit confusing to me. Are you asking if you can use the Tape Rec. RCA-out jack to connect to another receiver? If that is the case, I don't get where toslink fits in here.:scratch:

How old is that Technics receiver by the way?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You would be better off leaving the signal analog and just passing that output directly to the newer receivers analog inputs.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I have got my source running optical toslink 40 feet to the receiver (easier and lossless)

I was wondering in the old days if you wanted to record CD from digital to tape I guess it wasn't possible?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

PoorSignal said:


> I have got my source running optical toslink 40 feet to the receiver (easier and lossless)
> 
> I was wondering in the old days if you wanted to record CD from digital to tape I guess it wasn't possible?


Thats correct, you had to have an analog connector to the receiver or at least directly to the tape deck if you wanted to record a CD to tape.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Toby Jack said:


> It's definitely not "typical" for that type of a connection because there is a lot involved in converting the digital signal (toslink) to analog (RCA) requiring an expensive D-A converter. Your question was a bit confusing to me. Are you asking if you can use the Tape Rec. RCA-out jack to connect to another receiver? If that is the case, I don't get where toslink fits in here.:scratch:
> 
> How old is that Technics receiver by the way?



I kind of agree but then I think the headphone output should work fine even with toslink only input?
So there should be a DAC inside the receiver anyway.

I think that Technics receiver is around year 2002 has DTS and DD5.1


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

This doesn't exactly contribute to the conversation but my Dad has a Technics that's older than I am (24). It was the first piece of A/V equipment I'd ever witnessed. Still works though! However, I think it's probably time for him to upgrade...what do you think?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

> my Dad has a Technics that's older than I am (24). It was the first piece of A/V equipment I'd ever witnessed. Still works though! However, I think it's probably time for him to upgrade...what do you think?



Yes, I would think its time however it really depends on what he uses it for? If all he is doing is listening to music it will probably suite his needs just fine.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I had those old school receivers, great for garage sound system and such.. the only thing is that they put out a lot of hiss.


----------

